# Denpa Kyoushi



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2011)

*Denpa Kyoushi*​



			
				Synopsis said:
			
		

> Kagami Junichirou was known as a physics genius when he was a teenager, and he was even published in "Nature." However, after college, he suddenly lost all interest in science. As a NEET, he's devoted himself to his anime blog and nerdy collecting habits. He claims he has a serious illness called "I can't do anything I don't want to do." Desperate to get him to do something with his life, his little sister manages to get him a job teaching physics at his old high school. He's certainly an unconventional teacher, but he becomes fairly popular with the students. After helping a girl who's being ruthlessly bullied, Kagami finds that he actually likes teaching. Will he continue his career as a weird teacher? Will he go back into physics? Or will he end up back where he started?




*Genre:* Comedy, School, Shounen, Slice of Life
Scanlator: S2scans
Chapter 1-2


The series is somewhat in the same vein as _Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata_ so, if you like that series you'll definitely enjoy this one.


----------



## dream (Dec 18, 2011)

Kagami is a pretty amusing character so I'll continue reading despite nothign else being that impressive yet.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 18, 2011)

I think the other one mentioned seems more serious, this one is more slapstick, actually it kind of reminds me more super orema love story, both MC are unique geniuses who reluctantly go to school to achieve other goals


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 19, 2011)

I also think that Kagami looks like a really nice character. I'll keep rading this as long people keep bumping the thread to remind myself.


----------



## Raptorz (Dec 19, 2011)

Is the chairman really that young or just looks young.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 19, 2011)

^yea i think its one of those see is a student and chairman at the same time deal; hey who was the blond girl that made him that meal?


----------



## Smoke (Dec 19, 2011)

I hope he fucks the chairman!!


----------



## dream (Dec 19, 2011)

Smoke said:


> I hope he fucks the chairman!!



That has a pretty good chance of happening.


----------



## zapman (Dec 20, 2011)

cool manga, i like it


----------



## dream (Dec 20, 2011)

I really liked his reason for not going to CERN.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 20, 2011)

Do I smell harem? And a high caliber one at that with the Cern chick and the princess.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 20, 2011)

Am I the only person who doesn't really like those "cool" characters?


They get on my nerves for some reason. Especially when it's played by a teenage female.

Like the chairman's daughter. In the small time she knew him, she just automatically knew that he would refuse the offer, and wasn't fazed by it?

Same with Kiimiro Focus, the club president.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 23, 2011)

MC , always getting serious about the most ridiculous stuff, epic.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2011)

And now Ch.5 is out. 

Maid cosplay training...GET?!


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2011)

The Prestige of a Maid...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2011)

Well, he's finished the first part of his course, I wonder what part B will consist of after the CM?


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm curious about part b as well though what I'm most curious about is the main school that he'll be teaching at eventually.  It must be pretty terrible if the girl wants such a teacher to teach there.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2011)

Sanlation for Ch.6 has been released.


----------



## dream (Dec 29, 2011)

Ten million views that quickly...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 30, 2011)

So Twin-tail was objecting her from singing but was able to overlook the maid issue? Well, that was a pretty good plan of making it difficult for Gutter Girl to be expelled once she gained enough attention. 

But if he can gain 10million viewers that quickly, he is in the wrong line of business, lol.


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2012)

Haha, that poor Kagami sure is going to have a tough time with that crazy little chairwoman throwing him into problems.  His sister was pretty awesome this chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2012)

I do wonder who would have won if the chairwoman hadn't stepped in. I would usually say a person holding a bat has the advantage but the guy was able to flick a car away as if it were a fly.


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2012)

Heh, I'm pretty sure that the sister is crazy strong as well.  She certainly didn't show any fear in attacking the guy, it would have been a close fight in my opinion.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2012)

Ch.9 has just been released for those interested.


----------



## dream (Jan 20, 2012)

Chapter 8 was amusing especially how Nanami sent half of a class to the hospital.  And Kagami sure did have an interesting solution to escaping a beat-down in the upcoming fight.  

Chapter 9 was a riot with Nanami trying to get a CD/DVD working on NES though he certainly did improve quite a bit in the game...it's a pity that they will be playing an actual match of soccer instead of a videogame.  Kagami's antics always amuse me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow, who still has an NES these days, LOL? Well, I can't say anything seeing as I still have my Atari2600 stored somewhere in my garage  

Kagami really outsmarted Nanami, but even with this set up (an actual soccer match that looks lopsided) what does he hope to gain from this match? His past must play a part in this so I'm trying to see how he plans to connect it all.


----------



## dream (Jan 25, 2012)

I love Kagami and that Chairwoman is getting pretty amusing as well.  I'm a bit curious as to what Kagami promised to give the his team's captain(?).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I love Kagami and that Chairwoman is getting pretty amusing as well.  I'm a bit curious as to what Kagami promised to give the his team's captain(?).



I'm guessing the promise has something to do with Nanami. He has shown to have great athletic promise in the past so I wouldn't be shocked if this was a way to give him a new path/direction in life that he once lost after his father died.


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2012)

Forcing Nanami to play in the soccer team?  It's possible but I don't really expect that since Nanami was originally a player for a different sport.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Forcing Nanami to play in the soccer team?  It's possible but I don't really expect that since Nanami was originally a player for a different sport.



Yeah, I understand it was baseball, but I can't shake off the feeling...


----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2012)

Well shit, looks like Nanami will join the soccer team as you suspected.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2012)

^I love being right 

This reminds me of a prediction I made in the Mayo Chiki thread concerning a confession that was taken place.


----------



## dream (Feb 8, 2012)

Chapter 12 is out.

Ch.21

I loved the reference to Great Teacher Onizuka.  And as expected his first goal is to hear the voice of someone who supposedly have a cute "anime" voice.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2012)

The moment I heard she refused to speak at the start of the chapter, I knew our teacher would be after her seiyuu like voice 

And the series does give off a GTO type vibe...if Onizuka were an otaku xDD


----------



## dream (Feb 8, 2012)

I thought that at first as well but I wanted to believe that it would be something else like the character having a horrible/super manly voice and that Kagami would help her with her confidence issues.     

Heh, the main characters do have somewhat similar teaching styles/habits.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 9, 2012)

I have to agree with the in manga reference, this is really like great teacher onizuka, if onizuka was a genius, or at least of moderate intelligence and not an ex biker.


----------



## dream (Feb 15, 2012)

Heh, I knew that he would end up tutoring her the moment that it was revealed that she is terrible at physics.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2012)

And thus the legendary home tutor appears 


Wait...I thought that title belonged to Reborn?


----------



## dream (Feb 16, 2012)

Most people aren't aware of Kagami so Reborn gets called that, if more people knew Kagami then Reborn wouldn't be called that.


----------



## dream (Feb 23, 2012)

Chapter 14 is out.

What Yoruichi did specifically

Hoho, that's an interesting twist at the end.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2012)

The way things were going, I didn't think she would skip out on the test. She seemed to have opened up to him and was doing well on the study material. I wonder what happened?


----------



## dream (Feb 23, 2012)

It probably isn't due to a lack of confidence, something is making me believe that it has something to do with that Diva that she wants to go see live or something with her voice.


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2012)

Damn it, I was hoping for a more substantial reason for her not showing up.  I suppose that all the fun stuff is being saved for when he'll get into the main school.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2012)

And so our teacher manages to make a strong and lasting impression on yet another student.


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2012)

Chapter 16 is out.

Link removed

Pretty boring chapter until that girl, the one at the end, showed up.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2012)

Not sure why they decided to have a chapter mainly focusing on the twin tail girl participating at the maid cafe for a second time, but it really wasn't that interesting. Hopefully the new character that appeared towards the end of the chapter will liven things up.


----------



## dream (Mar 14, 2012)

Chapter 17 is out.

101

Quite a bit better than the last chapter though it was lacking a bit in entertainment.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2012)

Something's a bit off when the author of his/her own loses in a trivia battle about that very series.


----------



## dream (Mar 14, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Something's a bit off when the author of his/her own loses in a trivia battle about that very series.



Heh, perhaps it came to down to some easily obscure piece of information that the girl didn't remember.


----------



## dream (Mar 21, 2012)

Chapter 84 is out

Aww man, I was really rooting for some Kagami x Suzune action. 

This chapter was a much better chapter than the last two chapters.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2012)

Why the sudden turn at the end? I expected him to tell Tanaka that she should focus more on manga than on school, but a few words from Twin Tails and he suddenly changes his mind? What's he planning this time?


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2012)

> What's he planning this time?



He probably wants to change Twin Tails opinion about how drawing manga is a ridiculous reason to miss school, seems like the kind of thing that he would do.


----------



## Blackmasta (Mar 22, 2012)

I see this ending up with the girl drawing manga at school.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2012)

Scanlarion for Ch.19 is out now.


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, things certainly didn't go according to Kagami's plan.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2012)

Didn't know Twin Tail was that passionate about the school. Yeah, she's straight laced and very observant of the rules, but she definitely shown how much she loves the school. An Academy Otaku through and through


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Didn't expect Kagami to change the classroom into a mangaka's office.  This chapter really recaptured much of the magic I felt that the previous chapters were lacking.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2012)

The look on that Twin tail girl's face as she walked into the classroom and saw that bondage scene take place amongst a darkly lit background had my sides hurting. Where was this type of integrated learning when I was in high school?


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

This is an interesting turn of events, didn't expect Kagami to be caught between doing what he really wants to and being a teacher or at least not this soon.  Really am eager to see how this will play out.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh god, the homage to NGE.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2012)

Pretty cool seeing Kagami getting the rock star treatment at that facility. And just what does that chairwoman have in store for Kagami this time? If she's sacking him again, does that mean she has another teaching post in mind for him?


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

Higgs Boson detected so easily.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2012)

Just who is that chairwoman? How does she continue coming across these very unique characters like Reiko? Well, I wonder what they have planned for Kagami now?


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

I'm guessing that she is the heir of the richest family in Japan.  

I just hope that the main branch of the school that she controls offers more of a challenge to Kagami.


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

That's certainly an interesting desire that Kagami has. 

The upcoming chapters should be fun.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2012)

That's a pretty bold declaration. His goal is to have every student drop out when they find something truly interesting/meaningful in their lives. Looking at teaching as a hobby instead of a job? I'm looking forward to seeing his radical philosophy take shape.


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2012)

That app is awesome. 

Can't wait to see the results of the app.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2012)

First day back and he turns manages to shake the very basic foundation of education to it's very core. What does he hope to accomplish besides the goal he stated the chapter before? There has to be more.


----------



## dream (Jun 18, 2012)

Loved how Kagami used those photographers. 

And that was a pretty awesome confession.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm finding it difficult to believe in the notion of anyone being able to accurately assign a numerical value to anything. Their are a ton of factors that go into determining worth.

Well, I guess more importantly we got a surprising confession/marriage proposal out of it


----------



## dream (Jun 18, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm finding it difficult to believe in the notion of anyone being able to accurately assign a numerical value to anything. Their are a ton of factors that go into determining worth.
> 
> Well, I guess more importantly we got a surprising confession/marriage proposal out of it



We're bound to see even more absurd abilities once we get to the main school. 

I almost want Kagami to accept it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2012)

Madoka sure doesn't know how to let up when it comes to Kagami and I'm liking every minute of it <3 

It's nice seeing Suzune show just how much she cares for her brother....hmmh, as a brother, right?


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2012)

I hope that he gets more girls chasing after him in the future. 

It seems to be a mix of brotherly love and a non-familial love.


----------



## dream (Jun 26, 2012)

Another wonderful chapter. 

Can't wait to see Kagami deal with Activision.


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

Hell Gates 

The next chapter should be fairly amusing.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2012)

Talk about High stakes. Kagami was able to get His opponent to place on the line the marriage and the buyout, but on the flipside, Kagami will probably have to give up something just as important (never playing a single game for all eternity) 


I found it hilarious that the only reason he waited for her to turn 16 is that he wasn't able to change the Japanese laws regarding minimum age required to get married


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2012)

Now that's an excellent way to use a bug.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 15, 2012)

Id like a harem show to occasionally have a less douchey version of the school days guy, someone who actually does something with the girls; as far as I can tell he hasnt actually shown any interest in any "real" girls yet, but if he goes with someone Id like to see him with either the gaming girl or the headmaster


----------



## dream (Jul 24, 2012)

Kagami sure is highly talented. 

The chapter was somewhat boring this time around.  Hopefully the next issue for Kagami to deal with is more interesting.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2012)

Kagami got to showcase his skills. It isn't enough that he defeats Gates by taking advantage if the bugs in the game, but he then follows it up by beating him once more on his skill alone. 

Gates x Madoka looks like it can work out as long as Gates approached Madoka from another angle. Perhaps, by being less forceful and stop acting like he can buy his way out of everything.


----------



## dream (Jul 25, 2012)

Chapter 33 is out.

Ch.34


----------



## dream (Jul 26, 2012)

Chapter 34 is out as well.

scan


----------



## Darth (Jul 26, 2012)

And that. 

Yeah I really can't say I saw that coming...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 26, 2012)

I thought after 31/32 accounting girl had fallen for the king guy, but ending of 33 was nice. Dont stick you hand in someone else harem pot.

34 - haha, well these days you need a trap in your harem as well.


----------



## dream (Jul 26, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> 34 - haha, well these days you need a trap in your harem as well.



I prefer harems without traps.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 27, 2012)

^true but just look at it

Nyrako has Hatsuga
Issei has Gasper

and I am pretty sure there are a few others that I just cant remember
what happened to the good days like Tenchi, when people where satisfied with i*c*st, She is really 700 years old, and bestiality


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2012)

Figures Kagami would use his students as a quick way of gaining the party members needed to fulfill that Quest event.

Wait, since the missing student is Luce, does that mean he's still one person short?


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wait, since the missing student is Luce, does that mean he's still one person short?



Seems like it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 29, 2012)

^why doesnt he get the chairman, twin tails, or accounting - I dont think any of them are in his class


----------



## dream (Aug 9, 2012)

Heh, so he got pigtails after-all.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wait, since the missing student is Luce, does that mean he's still one person short?



I was thrilled to see that was Kagami's first reaction


----------



## dream (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey, loved Nanami's confidence at the beginning. 

Luce sure is going to crush badly on Kagami.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, I knew Luce's reasoning for being a shut-in had to do with some event relating to her classmates finding out about his hobby. As usual Kagami has a way with his words as well as his actions. He's won over yet another student


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2012)

Well, it was only a matter of time before Luce confessed his true identity to at least one of his classmates. And now we wait for the predictable (non-nonchalant or positive) reaction.


----------



## dream (Aug 18, 2012)

So Luce just had to go and reveal his identity to the classmate that would care the least about such a thing.


----------



## dream (Aug 20, 2012)

As expected, Akira didn't care at all though I didn't expect Kagami to have planned the meeting.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2012)

Those clothes were a bit too skimpy, IMO 

Other than that, Luce is slowly gaining the confidence needed to attempt to go back to school. I wonder what's going to be the final push?


----------



## dream (Aug 20, 2012)

Telling a large group of people that likes dressing as a woman?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2012)

^well, Luce will have to be brave enough to let people know about his true self, so it wouldn't shock me if he did in fact open himself up to possible criticism by telling the entire class about his true self. But at the end of the day the class will be accepting.


----------



## dream (Aug 30, 2012)

Well, this should be interesting.  

Can't wait to see how Kagami makes Luce tell the secret of his own will.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2012)

Once again Kagami's plan is way outside the box and showing signs of major tough love upcoming...

Can't wait to see how this ultimately shakes out.


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2012)

Aww, that was a rather cute chapter.  I thought that Kagami was going to be more forceful but this worked out extremely well.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, I'm glad that arc is finally done and over with. There wasn't any doubt that Kagami's plan would work. Now Luce can be out about his true self.


----------



## dream (Sep 16, 2012)

Cute chapter even though nothing exciting happens.  I love these little Suzune and Kagami moments. :33


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2012)

Chapter 42 is out.

volume 5 omake


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 1, 2012)

Well he has a little sister, loli, rich girl, trap, kouhai, natural ditz in his harem, so why not add a ghost.


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2012)

It's fun to see that he was afraid of ghosts.


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2012)

Chapter 43 is out.

2

Wonder what Kagami has planned.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, that's odd. I didn't think this series would take a supernatural turn. I also wonder what regrets that ghost might have left since Kagami stopped her from passing on.


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Well, that's odd. I didn't think this series would take a supernatural turn. I also wonder what regrets that ghost might have left since Kagami stopped her from passing on.



Yeah, the manga really took a strange turn. 

I'm thinking that her regret might be that she didn't get to do something awesome like making a manga or anything along those lines.


----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2012)

Chapter 44 is out.

Chapter 5


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2012)

Chapter 45 is out.

Link

I don't know how to feel about this chapter.  I find it cute and off-putting at the same time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2012)

Figures there would be at least one girl who would be jealous of Koutarou's level of cuteness xD

Well, thankfully it resolved itself within one chapter and everyone lived happily ever after.


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2012)

Ah, so we are finally introduced to someone from the main campus.  Now I suppose that the fun really starts.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2012)

So the issue regarding the main campus has finally come up. I'm not really worried about what test this student might come up with given that Kagami has risen to the occassion time and time again.


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2012)

Well, that sure escalated pretty quickly.


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2012)

Most hilarious chapter to date in my eyes. 

Loved pretty much every page.


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2012)

I have no pity for Kagami in this case.


----------



## dream (Nov 25, 2012)

Chapter 51 is out.

here


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2012)

It must have hurt Kagami to very core to give away his prized figuring for essentially nothing. Well, it was for a good cause since it brought genuine joy to another person xD


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2012)

Chapter 52 is out.

killing power and strength

Filler chapter but pretty cute.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2012)

Not a bad chapter if you're a fan of tsunderes, twin tails, or Mikos.


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2012)

Chapter 53 is out.

summary

That looks like one packed schedule.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2012)

Kagami's summer schedule looks jammed packed. I'm hoping the upcoming summer will bring about some interesting chapters as he tries to fulfill all his duties, requests and activities. And why am I guessing that the summer will conclude with his goal of creating a doujin at the comiket-like event?


----------



## dream (Dec 21, 2012)

Chapter 54 is out.

Link removed

Well, this is a bit of an interesting situation. Liking the new female character so far.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 21, 2012)

Of course the leader of the gang would be a cute girl. What reader would want to see some random dude leading the pack of street thugs?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2012)

Things got much more interesting with Minako (Boxer girl) being the former leader of the Black Oracle and Taki's older twin sister being an idol. Let's see how Kagami plans to rehabilitate Taki now that he's joined her gang.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 10, 2013)

I really love this manga
so much
the echi exploitation is not much. (there is a bit)
but interestingly it is "pseudo harem" lol

who can't reject a cool teacher charms btw. even his sister is "in love with him"


----------



## wibisana (Jan 11, 2013)

just finish reading lol the story only go 3 months for 56 Ch.
I very enjoy it. but regret the manga is about teacher and his teaching. all girls are overlooked. well in certain arc, some girl play big role. but that's it. in other arc they are just background. 
and why the cutest is not even a girl he is a boy. lol. I love Kotarou, even he is a boy.as I love Alluka.
boxer girl. and her bully friend  I miss them. 

well is 9/10 manga for me. definitely love it


----------



## rajin (Jan 21, 2013)

*Denpa Kyoushi 59 Raw*

*Sun-ken Rock ch.115 *


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2013)

With the exception of the straddling scene everything in the latest chapter seemed predictable. I guess we'll get back-story into why it was the other sister who became an idol.


----------



## rajin (Jan 28, 2013)

*Denpa Kyoushi 60 Raw*

*Ch.65 *


----------



## Cromer (Feb 1, 2013)

This manga...still quality


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 4, 2013)

Realistically I see this ending the chaste/celibate hero route. I mean he is worse then Keima who at least showed some sort of affection to 2d girls, this guys like a sexual. 

Im fine with dense characters or purposefully oblivious leads, but whats the point if you dont even hint at the slightest that any single pairing is possible. Hayate and Tenchi are generally regarded in this mold, but at least both of them at least gave some signs of attraction to the female gender. 

That said I do like the exploits in this series, though MC cerebral warfare what Goku is to fighting, never loses.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 4, 2013)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Realistically I see this ending the chaste/celibate hero route. I mean he is worse then Keima who at least showed some sort of affection to 2d girls, this guys like a sexual.
> 
> Im fine with dense characters or purposefully oblivious leads, but whats the point if you dont even hint at the slightest that any single pairing is possible. Hayate and Tenchi are generally regarded in this mold, but at least both of them at least gave some signs of attraction to the female gender.
> 
> That said I do like the exploits in this series, though MC cerebral warfare what Goku is to fighting, never loses.



he is a good teacher, I don't see he can fuck with his students.
not big indication, but from that I see the author wont change this manga to full echi/h manga, the story will be focused on his magic on teaching. 
speaking of his magic. the mangaka lost his touch.
I dont see his quality as good as roboman treatment since him. more "dull" story. not bad, still acceptable though.

for pairing his sis have bro-complex, but his bro seems not i*c*st type.
also Lucy/cute boy loves him. but He seems not.

maybe most realistic if he dating his old friend (who work on magic door) or the headmaster


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 5, 2013)

wibisana said:


> he is a good teacher, I don't see he can fuck with his students.
> not big indication, but from that I see the author wont change this manga to full echi/h manga, the story will be focused on his magic on teaching.
> speaking of his magic. the mangaka lost his touch.
> I dont see his quality as good as roboman treatment since him. more "dull" story. not bad, still acceptable though.
> ...



I realize he i snot going full out on the ecchi, but then why bother making it all girls? He can make male students with problems, well he did have one (although a woman was involved) and 2 if you count the trap. Plus if he doesnt want people to look at pairings, dont make the girls fall head over heels for him after he saves the day.

I actually do like Options/Headmaster, and also the video game company girl. The sister thing aint happening.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 5, 2013)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I realize he i snot going full out on the ecchi, but then why bother making it all girls? He can make male students with problems, well he did have one (although a woman was involved) and 2 if you count the trap. Plus if he doesnt want people to look at pairings, dont make the girls fall head over heels for him after he saves the day.



it is called marketing strategy 
I mean mangaka is smart, he focus on teaching, not on sex/echi exploitation, yet he realize he have to "sell". that's why there is ton of fan-service. and "pairring clue" I think this manga targeting Otaku lover (a bit pervy ones)



Kira U. Masaki said:


> I actually do like Options/Headmaster, and also t*he video game company girl*. The sister thing aint happening.


didn't she fell for that Aklaim (Video Company) boy?
before he left she was amazed by his spirit (not giving up)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 5, 2013)

wibisana said:


> it is called marketing strategy
> I mean mangaka is smart, he focus on teaching, not on sex/echi exploitation, yet he realize he have to "sell". that's why there is ton of fan-service. and "pairring clue" I think this manga targeting Otaku lover (a bit pervy ones)
> 
> 
> ...



No she is still trying to get MC to marry her. I thought at first they would also pair her with the game guy but if you read the last few chapters with her she still likes sensei. 

But the point is how long will it sell with no hints of any possible pairing. As you admitted thats part of what people want, he can only  help random x so many times before people say and now what.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 6, 2013)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> No she is still trying to get MC to marry her. I thought at first they would also pair her with the game guy but if you read the last few chapters with her she still likes sensei.


at the consultation day? I might forget but she might show her feeling in there along that Cute boy and sister (I only remember that two part btw lol)



Kira U. Masaki said:


> But the point is how long will it sell with no hints of any possible pairing. As you admitted thats part of what people want, he can only  help random x so many times before people say and now what.


I dont know... I dont think sensei-student official pairing, would get good reception. since it's kinda Taboo. and he is supposed to be best teacher, (or maybe it will be normal in "Interesting" Japan as Option planned).
while if SenseixHeadmaster would make some fanbase disappointed.

maybe he (Mangaka) is similar to kishi (sorry i dont have much reference), he just dont have balls to decide. so he let it (pairing possibilities) wide open. it sells more that single pairing (i think).


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 7, 2013)

wibisana said:


> at the consultation day? I might forget but she might show her feeling in there along that Cute boy and sister (I only remember that two part btw lol)
> 
> 
> I dont know... I dont think sensei-student official pairing, would get good reception. since it's kinda Taboo. and he is supposed to be best teacher, (or maybe it will be normal in "Interesting" Japan as Option planned).
> ...



Dude you are talking to  the land of Ryo Ko Bo. Teacher student manga are a dime a dozen, i*c*st is really the only topic that seems to be only for the faint of heart and they go the non blood related route. But honestly there would be no outcry for this. Hell Sayonara Zetsubo sensei has teacher student, harem ending sort of , and kind of necro action.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 9, 2013)

ch 60 is up.... but sorry cant link now. i got cold


----------



## rajin (Feb 18, 2013)

*Denpa Kyoushi 63 Raw*


*Ch.68 *


----------



## rajin (Feb 25, 2013)

*Denpa Kyoushi 64 Raw*


*he gave to Yammy *


----------



## rajin (Mar 5, 2013)

*65 raw Ch.4*


----------



## rajin (Mar 11, 2013)

*Denpa Kyoushi 66 Raw  *
*
*
*

*


----------



## rajin (Mar 25, 2013)

*Denpa Kyoushi 68 Raw *
*this *


----------



## rajin (Apr 15, 2013)

*Denpa Kyoushi 71 Raw *
*ease *


----------



## rajin (May 4, 2013)

*Denpa Kyoushi 73 Raw *
*out! *


----------



## rajin (May 13, 2013)

*Denpa Kyoushi 74 Raw *
*similar, if not greater, quantity *


----------



## rajin (May 20, 2013)

*Denpa Kyoushi 75 Raw *
*Ch.71 *


----------



## rajin (May 27, 2013)

*Denpa Kyoushi 76 Raw *
*talking shit *


----------



## Suzuku (May 31, 2013)

Just finished the first chapter. This reminds me a lot of Negima, even down to the art.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 2, 2013)

On volume 2 now. It started off a bit slow but by the end of vol 1 I really started to like it and the direction it was taking. Comedy is good too. I'm a bit worried about it getting stale, this is the kind of series that can really get long in the tooth if it's not careful. Not sure if this plot can hold my interest for 70 chapters honestly. WE'LL SEE

Oh yeah, I like how sensei gives everyone nicknames. Options, Fries, Irregular Twintails, Artificial Human. I always love that kind of shit. 

And Suzune and that bat.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 2, 2013)

Just finished vol 2. A lot of that stuff sensei did with Kanan can be considered sexual harassment. I'd like to see a school board find out they exchanged 756 text messages in the span of a week.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 2, 2013)

These pages 





This mangaka has great timing.


----------



## rajin (Jun 3, 2013)

*Denpa Kyoushi 77 Raw *
*Ch.13.5 *


----------



## rajin (Jul 22, 2013)

*Denpa Kyoushi 84 Raw *
*Full coat here... *


----------



## rajin (Jul 30, 2013)

*Denpa Kyoushi 85 Raw *
*Ch.133 *


----------



## rajin (Aug 19, 2013)

*Denpa Kyoushi 87 Raw *
*chapter 79 *


----------



## rajin (Sep 2, 2013)

*Denpa Kyoushi 89 Raw *
*Ch.242 *


----------



## rajin (Oct 14, 2013)

*Denpa Kyoushi 95 Raw*

*Ch.14*


----------



## rajin (Oct 21, 2013)

*Denpa Kyoushi 96 Raw*

*And no it's not that he isn't completely aware of his surroundings or can asses the damage he's done to his opponents*


----------



## rajin (Oct 28, 2013)

*Denpa Kyoushi 97 Raw*

*Ch.5*


----------



## rajin (Nov 4, 2013)

*Denpa Kyoushi 98 Raw*

*Chapter 5.*


----------



## rajin (Nov 11, 2013)

*Denpa Kyoushi 99 Raw*

*Ch.194*


----------



## rajin (Nov 25, 2013)

*Denpa Kyoushi 101 Raw*

*Ch.17*


----------



## rajin (Dec 10, 2013)

*100 english
Wu Geng vs. Bai Lian spread*


----------



## rajin (Jan 26, 2014)

*Ch.107*


----------



## Darth (Feb 10, 2014)

So there hasn't been any actual discussion about the latest chapters in awhile. 

Did everyone drop this or something?

And thanks again Rajin for constantly supplying links.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 10, 2014)

Darth said:


> So there hasn't been any actual discussion about the latest chapters in awhile.
> 
> Did everyone drop this or something?
> 
> And thanks again Rajin for constantly supplying links.



nah I still read it. I just wait few chapters then marathon it.


----------



## rajin (Feb 19, 2014)

*Denpa Kyoushi 110 Raw : 2 double pages joined.*

*All people have things that make them feel safe and things that they fear.*


----------



## rajin (Feb 21, 2014)

*yoruichi uses shunpo soi fon is right there before she even meets the surface
*


----------



## rajin (Feb 24, 2014)

*Denpa Kyoushi 111 Raw*

*this*


----------



## rajin (Mar 3, 2014)

*Denpa Kyoushi 112 Raw : 1 double page joined.*

*Yuzuki Fantasy chapter*


----------



## rajin (Mar 17, 2014)

*Denpa Kyoushi 114 Raw*

*Chapter.15 ENG*


----------



## rajin (Mar 31, 2014)

*Denpa Kyoushi 116 Raw*

*Chapter is out*


----------



## rajin (Apr 25, 2014)

*What the hell is Hongo holding there
What the hell is Hongo holding there*


----------



## rajin (May 31, 2014)

*Denpa Kyoushi 123 Raw*

*And pedo.*


----------



## rajin (Aug 14, 2014)

*bleach-ch142-05.png"]Sokatsui is more than large enough to achieve this end
*


----------



## wibisana (Sep 13, 2014)

I kinda sad this manga become DBZ/Air Gear 
I mean it has great concept.
genius teacher fix his student problem

why the hell it turn up to be tournament smh
fuck man


----------



## rajin (Sep 19, 2014)

*Denpa Kyoushi 138 Raw*

*retarded quincy baby face*


----------



## rajin (Nov 1, 2014)

*Denpa Kyoushi 144 Raw*

*and apparently the proper translation of what Gerard said here confirmed what X is.*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 19, 2015)

Chapter 126 is out.

Junichirou vs. Tomoya finally begins and it looks like it ends in a draw. A good showing by Tomoya in the first round but the fact Kagami managed to turn a sure-fire loss into a draw means he is still a few steps ahead like usual.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 1, 2015)

Chapter 127 is out now.


----------



## rajin (Apr 28, 2016)

*Chapter 122*


----------



## rajin (May 11, 2016)

Chapter 216


----------



## rajin (Sep 5, 2016)

New chapter's already out...


----------



## rajin (Sep 7, 2016)

Even Mayuri turned out to have the superior plotscience after Senjumaru mocked him.


----------



## rajin (Oct 12, 2016)

Chapter's also on MF!


----------



## rajin (Dec 22, 2016)

Chapter 153


----------

